# Did anybody else's Netflix revert...



## ddy (Oct 21, 2011)

...back to the lame semi-useless phone optimized GUI?

For once I was digging an 'app' version of Netflix's interface that didn't drive me nuts... now it appears to be gone.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ddy said:


> ...back to the lame semi-useless phone optimized GUI?
> 
> For once I was digging an 'app' version of Netflix's interface that didn't drive me nuts... now it appears to be gone.


Try to reboot, or log out and in, or clear apps data


----------



## ddy (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! I should have said up front.

Rebooted, cleared data, re-logged in, uninstalled/reinstalled, etc.

No dice so far. Trying to remember if I tweaked or installed something that would mess with things.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ddy said:


> Thanks for the reply! I should have said up front.
> 
> Rebooted, cleared data, re-logged in, uninstalled/reinstalled, etc.
> 
> No dice so far. Trying to remember if I tweaked or installed something that would mess with things.


Try Uninstalling it, booting in to cwr and clearing cache?


----------



## ddy (Oct 21, 2011)

No luck. It's detecting the landscape orientation, but whatever check the devs are using to kick in the super sweet tablet interface isn't being satisfied so it decides on the wide phone view instead. Not the end of the world, but a bummer just the same. Small price to pay for bleeding edge awesome.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

ddy said:


> No luck. It's detecting the landscape orientation, but whatever check the devs are using to kick in the super sweet tablet interface isn't being satisfied so it decides on the wide phone view instead. Not the end of the world, but a bummer just the same. Small price to pay for bleeding edge awesome.
> 
> View attachment 11942


Kill the theme, reboot...


----------



## wasntme (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm having this issue. It went from the new gorgeous interface back to the old lame one.

I cleared data, uninstalled, reinstalled and checked that have no theme. Not coming back no matter what I try. Anyone else get it back to the new interface?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

wasntme said:


> I'm having this issue. It went from the new gorgeous interface back to the old lame one.
> 
> I cleared data, uninstalled, reinstalled and checked that have no theme. Not coming back no matter what I try. Anyone else get it back to the new interface?


It reverted for me to, it may be alpha 3, they probably changed build.prop make a back up and try http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10482-cm71-xronifiedalpha-3wipupdate-1272011vb12/ no promises but i heard it was epic


----------

